# how do I clean a carburetor?



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

I have an 85 Pulsar (e16 engine) and it has had the same problem for about 10 years now. It runs fine but when I come to a stop the idle starts sputtering down and it dies. It will start back up fine but unless I take off it will die again. The idle is set fine (in fact one guy who worked on the car for me set it higher than normal so it would keep running). I took the car to someone to have it checked out and he said the carburetor was dirty and he cleaned it out and the car ran great after that. That was about 6 months ago and now it's doing it again. I can't take it back to the guy who cleaned it because he said he doesn't have time to mess with cars anymore so how do I do this myself? I know I need some carb cleaner but what else do I need and how do I do it? Are there any preacuations?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

u can try sprayin a bunch of carb cleaner in there to disolve the gunk, but what should really be does is it should be taken off cleaned in kerosine or something an then rebuilt to last a long time


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Slacky said:


> u can try sprayin a bunch of carb cleaner in there to disolve the gunk, but what should really be does is it should be taken off cleaned in kerosine or something an then rebuilt to last a long time


If it's getting dirty, look for where the dirt is getting around the air filter too.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Is that all I do is spray it into the top of the carb? The guy who did it last time used a foam kitchen brush of some kind. Is there anything the carb cleaner might actually melt?

As far as taking it off and rebuilding it, it's a new carb that's about 1 year old. I tried to find someone to rebuild the last one I had but nobody would do it. Everyone said this particular carb isn't worth rebuilding. One guy said he would rebuild it for me until I told him it was off a Pulsar. He said he did one of those once and he was never going to do it again.

As for where the dirt is getting in, My air filter still looks good but the breather element to the PCV valve looked like hell so I replaced that. Maybe that was the problem? The PCV valve was replaced a few years ago so I hope that's not causing any trouble.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

winstonsmith said:


> Is that all I do is spray it into the top of the carb? The guy who did it last time used a foam kitchen brush of some kind. Is there anything the carb cleaner might actually melt?
> 
> As far as taking it off and rebuilding it, it's a new carb that's about 1 year old. I tried to find someone to rebuild the last one I had but nobody would do it. Everyone said this particular carb isn't worth rebuilding. One guy said he would rebuild it for me until I told him it was off a Pulsar. He said he did one of those once and he was never going to do it again.
> 
> As for where the dirt is getting in, My air filter still looks good but the breather element to the PCV valve looked like hell so I replaced that. Maybe that was the problem? The PCV valve was replaced a few years ago so I hope that's not causing any trouble.


Did you check for vacuum leaks, your condition can also be caused by that, especially if its a brand new carb (are you sure its new and not a rebuilt, I don't think they make those anymore). Also it could be a sensor or something going bad.

I had the same condition, it ended up being the carb was loose on the plenum and sucking in air whenever a hit a bum or downshifted, etc. I didn't know until I removed the carb, but I upgraded to a weber anyways, best option if you don't mind having a non-cali smog legal car. If where you're at has loose smog laws, I'd go for that.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea deff shouldnt be going bad within a year or even gettin that dirty every 6 months might aswell just upgrade to a webber carb and when u re mount the carb change or atleast check all the vacuums


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

I had any related sensors checked out before the carb was replaced so I know that's not a problem. I do stand corrected though, it's a rebuilt carb not a brand new one. I drove it today and it seemed fine. Only tried to die on me twice. This car is weird. It's been doing this for years. Lately the idle fluctuates between about 800 to a little over 1000. It just keeps sputtering like it will die but doesn't go down far enough for that to happen then it kicks up to a little over 1000 and then it starts the process all over again. Also, sometimes when I first start it the rpms will run normal for a few seconds then fly up to 3000 and not come back down. The only way to stop it is to shut it off and restart it. What in the hell is that all about? It doesn't always do that though. That's somewhat rare.

I really hate carburetors. I wish I had the cash and time to switch this car to an e15et.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

thats the idle staying high to warm up but it doesnt normally go to 3 grand, and should only do it for a minute or so try tappinthe gas real quick to kick the idle down after it does it for a while


----------

